# Rock on!



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

So I got these at the landscape supplier today, 4 rocks, 140# and less than 25$. Called it onyx, everything I have found says onyx is aquarium compatible. What do you think. Your $0.02 please.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I like the appearance of the rocks, how do they look when they are wet? Do any of the surfaces crumble or flake away when wet?


----------



## newcichlidiot (Jul 7, 2010)

They looks awesome when wet. I took and angle grinder to flatten bottoms best I could. Also took some of the sharp off the sharp edges. There was a little bit of flaking off but I attribute that to initial separation of the rocks, solid as a rock (sorry about that) otherwise. I also took a circular wire brush on my hand drill and brushed the whole rock as well. I am sure these came from a quarry somewhere and hidden pests are more than likely nonexistent except maybe some fossils. I think they are tank ready myself.


----------



## Jaws3D (Sep 27, 2016)

Beautiful rocks!


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I wouldn't take it for granite...but it looks gneiss.


----------

